# Pleco's days



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

flipper

Yeah his name is Flipper.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey nice fish, so small, But I think if you do things right then they should work out together if thats what you want


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I just make sure to keep the lil guy well fed, he still nips at the pleco now and then, I think just because its bigger than him, o well, i will not lose any sleep if i wake up one morning to a dead pleco.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

IS that a gold spilo looking at the pleco?
how big to Spilo's get?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> IS that a gold spilo looking at the pleco?
> how big to Spilo's get?


It's very rare for a spilo to get over 10inches. That's usually the largest you see.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Yeah his name is Flipper.


Just wondering: WHY???
Does he save drowning people or something :laughlong:


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Just wondering: WHY???


Why? because I tried to think of a cool name but came up empty, so I thought flipper would be sorta funny, since he is the poster "fish" for nice fish(I know he was a dolphin). I just wanna say eventually, "Holy Hell, flipper just snapped that 4 inch feeder in half."


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah my 5.5" rhom is in with a pleco he doesnt bother him at all


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> > Just wondering: WHY???
> 
> 
> Why? because I tried to think of a cool name but came up empty, so I thought flipper would be sorta funny, since he is the poster "fish" for nice fish(I know he was a dolphin). I just wanna say eventually, "Holy Hell, flipper just snapped that 4 inch feeder in half." That and my fiance despises him, so by naming him flipper I thought it may trick her brain into actually liking him, though that has had crappy results.


Damn you giovanni82, you give Flipper a bad name :laughlong:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

nice pic...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha his name is flipper.


----------

